# Doctor's Letter



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

I will need an doctor's letter to support my prescription. Does anyone have a sample? Share it with me, pls.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Wouldn't this be something you would obtain from your doctor, and not from someone here? Surely your doctor has written such a letter before. :confused2:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it from a UAE doctor or your home country?


----------



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

My home country. 
My doctor has no experience with Dubai rules. That's why I am asking.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The letter should state.. I am writing to confirm that xxxx is a patient at this practice and needs to take the following medication xxxxx which is prescribed to him.

It should be on headed paper and signed by your doctor. It needs to be sent to your Foreign Office to be attested and then sent to your nearest UAE Embassy who will stamp the letter. This gives you permission to bring a restricted drug into the UAE.


----------



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

